# Hey folks, I'm Butch!



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone. 

Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary. 

I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>


Thanks friend!


----------



## norwegen (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, we're glad you're butch.

We loves the gay folks.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Well, we're glad you're butch.
> 
> We loves the gay folks.


Lol, good one ! My name actually come from "Butch" Cassidy and Doc "Holiday"


----------



## norwegen (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we're glad you're butch.
> ...


Oh.

Sorry.


----------



## Pilate (Aug 16, 2016)

Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


 Sorry for what? I thought it was funny


----------



## whoisit (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary.
> 
> I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.




  Hi Butch, welcome and sorry they took over your name. Hope you enjoy all the things I can teach you here.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Pilate said:


> Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.


Thanks! Butch Cassidy was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

whoisit said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> ...


I look forward to it!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Actually, when I read the thread title.

I thought we had another lezbo joining the board.  ......


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, when I read the thread title.
> 
> I thought we had another lezbo joining the board.  ......


Lol, nope. Just a guy that like cowboys like a real man.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> Lol, nope. Just a guy that like cowboys like a real man.


Just as long as there ain't no Brokeback Mountain crap going on.....we can be friends.   .....


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Pilate said:


> Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.



"butch"   I can understand-----but  "pilate"?????


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, nope. Just a guy that like cowboys like a real man.
> ...


Of course not, gross. I'm totally as straight as an arrow. Men don't "rev my motor" at all.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, when I read the thread title.
> ...



Doc Holiday was a dentist,  excellent at the use of pistols,  and a gambler------he was never a cowboy


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch, your statement below is enough to get you hated by 99% of the libtards on USMB.

"I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton."

Good Luck


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yeah, but he's part of the cowboy mythos. He was a lawman and fought at OK Coral.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

NLT said:


> Butch, your statement below is enough to get you hated by 99% of the libtards on USMB.
> 
> "I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton."
> 
> Good Luck


Why?


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

NLT said:


> Butch, your statement below is enough to get you hated by 99% of the libtards on USMB.
> 
> "I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton."
> 
> Good Luck



I am a registered democrat-----since I reached the age of majority which back then was 21----(yeah--that old)   I have never voted for a repub for president in ALL THOSE YEARS. 
-------Trump will be the first time


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch Holiday said:
> ...



yup-----not a lawman either-----just friend to Wyatt Earp----


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Butch, your statement below is enough to get you hated by 99% of the libtards on USMB.
> ...


Because they are ignorant haters and you dared to say you loathe Hildabeast. For that, they must hate you


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> Yeah, but he's part of the cowboy mythos. He was a lawman and fought at OK Coral.


Pay no attention to Irosie.

She's a NYC jewess who has never meet a real cowboy in her life.   .......


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Wyatt Earp temporarily deputized him, so he was a lawman during the shootout. 



NLT said:


> Because they are ignorant haters and you dared to say you loathe Hildabeast. For that, they must hate you


She's corrupt, anyone can see that.


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> She's corrupt, anyone can see that.


Yea but libtards think corrupt lying is a virtue


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch Holiday said:
> ...


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

NLT said:


> Butch Holiday said:
> 
> 
> > She's corrupt, anyone can see that.
> ...


I don't really care if people get mad at me to be honest. I'm here for genuine debate, especially with people I disagree with. Occasionally you learn something.


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> SHEEESH  ---ok   ok     (from the OK CORAL)   you win-----but it is JUST A TECHNICAL WIN.     He was not qualified to be a REAL LAWMAN-----he was dying of  TB


HAHA YOU MESSED UP THE QUOTE SYSTEM YOU FAILED AT THE INTERNET!!!!!!

Just kidding.

All I was saying is that he's part of the cowboy mythos, not that he was a cowboy himself. His role in the OK Coral shootout secured his place in history. So we both win!


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome to the best little whor......  uuummmmmm nut house on the internet.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SHEEESH  ---ok   ok     (from the OK CORAL)   you win-----but it is JUST A TECHNICAL WIN.     He was not qualified to be a REAL LAWMAN-----he was dying of  TB
> ...



nah-------his death from TB  -----is his claim to fame-------that and a failed career in dentistry----and success at the poker table


----------



## Butch Holiday (Aug 16, 2016)

lol what?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 16, 2016)

So you're Butch.......

I am so glad I found a kindred spirit


I drive an ice cream truck








Much like you I say what is in  a name?


I needed to job and I sell blow pops from the back of the truck






you can imagine the crap I get from people.



Anyway welcome to this place.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary.
> 
> I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.


Nice to meet you Butch.

This site is loaded with people who dislike Trump, and dislike Hillary more.

I think Hillary just didn't know much about computers, and she is not the big thinker Bill was, and she talks about being a Mom too much.

Trump was a great Real Estate Developer, but I think he would suck more than Hillary will


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> Sorry for what? I thought it was funny



Keeping a good sense of humor is key to lasting very long around here



Butch Holiday said:


> Thanks! Butch Cassidy was a pretty cool guy.



IMHO Butch Cassidy was a low down, lazy ass thief that Hollywood made money on, all before the FDIC... I know I lost money...


----------



## williepete (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome Sir.

Doc Holiday has always been of interest.

One of my favorite scenes. One of the very few times Hollywood got a Georgia accent right:


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary.
> 
> I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.


Welcome. I'm voting for Hillary. We can't have a conservative supreme Court. And if Republicans keep the Senate we can't have a president signing Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan legislation.


----------



## Granny (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pilate said:
> 
> 
> > Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.
> ...


Maybe he likes to wash his hands more often


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2016)

Pilate said:


> Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.



Whoa, stranger! You haven't met JakeStarkey yet. Or guno . You been drinkin'?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary.
> 
> I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.


Anyone who despises Hiliary Clinton is A.O.K. in my book.

Welcome to the Bar None Dude Ranch.


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

Butch Holiday said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Politically, I'm not Republican or Democrat. I support Trump not because I like him, but because I loathe Hilary Clinton. I have no issue at all with Democrats or even Hilary supporters because I know they've simply been duped. I hate to have to vote Republican, but Trump is our only chance of stopping Hilary.
> 
> I'm very easy to get along with and hope to make some new friends.





Seems they won't let us not be Republican or Democrat. Or they won't me. I keep saying over and over that I am neither Party. Anyway..


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pilate said:
> 
> 
> > Not the first person I've met named after Butch Cassidy. I know a girl named Cassidy. Anyway, I'm new here too but welcome. I think you'll like it here. The quality of discourse is pretty high.
> ...





ACK!!!!


----------

